# iPad 3G sans SIM



## benR (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

Je cherche à avoir la confirmation qu'il est possible d'utiliser un iPad 3G sans carte SIM.
J'aimerais un iPad 3G pour profiter du GPS, mais je pense prendre un abonnement data plus tard.

Est ce que l'ipad nécessite une sil pour s'allumer ?

Désolé si ce sujet a déjà été abordé, je ne l'ai pas trouvé en faisant une recherche...


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2010)

J'en ai activé un aujourd'hui, pas de carte sim a l'intérieur, il explique juste que pour la 3G il faut cette carte. Logique.


----------



## pitou_92 (3 Juillet 2010)

Moi, j'ai essayé de faire marcher le gps ( j'ai une carte sim ) mais il faut un abonement!!!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> J'en ai activé un aujourd'hui, pas de carte sim a l'intérieur, il explique juste que pour la 3G il faut cette carte. Logique.



Je confirme ça fonctionne très bien. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas, pour le moment, l'intention de prendre un abonnement 3G, mais de me contenter de cartes prépayées SFR dans des cas particuliers.


----------



## Pouasson (3 Juillet 2010)

Les iPad achetés sur l'Apple Store, ou à la Fnac, enfin partout ailleurs que chez les opérateurs, ils sont débloqués réseau?


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Les iPad achetés sur l'Apple Store, ou à la Fnac, enfin partout ailleurs que chez les opérateurs, ils sont débloqués réseau?



Je ne pense pas que les opérateurs vendent des iPads.
Sinon à l'Apple store, ils ne semblent pas bloqués.


----------



## Pouasson (3 Juillet 2010)

Question bête s'il en est, puisqu'il serait idiot d'avoir une chaîne à la patte avec un opérateur lié, mais je n'avais jamais réfléchi à ça.

Merci, donc.


----------



## Gwen (3 Juillet 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> Moi, j'ai essayé de faire marcher le gps ( j'ai une carte sim ) mais il faut un abonement!!!!



Une abonnement ??? Pourquoi, il ne faut pas d'abonnement normalement pour le GPS. De tout de façon, personne ne propose ça ?

Pourquoi pense tu ça ?


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (3 Juillet 2010)

Le GPS fonctionne avec le wi fi mais comme guidage on fait mieux 
Il faut donc avoir un abonnement pour profiter du gps en extérieur.


----------



## mashgau (3 Juillet 2010)

Non il ne faut nullement d'abonnement 3G pour faire fonctionner le GPS. Simplement, la 3G (ou le wifi) peut aider les applications type maps à "faire le point" plus rapidement au départ.

Encore heureux qu'on puisse utiliser un GPS (Ipad ou pas ^^) sans 3G, ce sont deux choses complètement différentes


----------



## cameleone (4 Juillet 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Non il ne faut nullement d'abonnement 3G pour faire fonctionner le GPS. Simplement, la 3G (ou le wifi) peut aider les applications type maps à "faire le point" plus rapidement au départ.
> 
> Encore heureux qu'on puisse utiliser un GPS (Ipad ou pas ^^) sans 3G, ce sont deux choses complètement différentes



Le module GPS sur iPad (ou iPhone) fonctionne en lui-même bien entendu sans abonnement, mais en tant que tel est à peu près inutile. En effet, à la différence d'un appareil GPS autonome, l'iPad ou l'iPhone ne contiennent pas les cartes nécessaires pour te situer ou te guider, et sont obligés de se connecter au net, via Wifi ou 3G, pour télécharger lesdites cartes en permanence. Donc non, sur ces appareils, la 3G ou le Wifi ne servent pas qu'à trouver plus rapidement les satellites...

J'imagine que Pitou 92 a essayé d'utiliser le GPS avec une app comme Maps, par exemple, mais hors d'un réseau Wifi ; donc, logiquement, l'appareil a du lui indiquer qu'en l'absence d'abonnement, il ne pouvait rien faire pour lui...


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2010)

Il suffit d'installer des cartes. Navigon en fait de très bonnes


----------



## People (4 Juillet 2010)

Pas besoin de carte sim pour le GPS.  TOUS les iPads sont desimlockés libres de tout opérateur.


----------



## mashgau (4 Juillet 2010)

cameleone a dit:


> Le module GPS sur iPad (ou iPhone) fonctionne en lui-même bien entendu sans abonnement, mais en tant que tel est à peu près inutile. En effet, à la différence d'un appareil GPS autonome, l'iPad ou l'iPhone ne contiennent pas les cartes nécessaires pour te situer ou te guider, et sont obligés de se connecter au net, via Wifi ou 3G, pour télécharger lesdites cartes en permanence. Donc non, sur ces appareils, la 3G ou le Wifi ne servent pas qu'à trouver plus rapidement les satellites...
> 
> J'imagine que Pitou 92 a essayé d'utiliser le GPS avec une app comme Maps, par exemple, mais hors d'un réseau Wifi ; donc, logiquement, l'appareil a du lui indiquer qu'en l'absence d'abonnement, il ne pouvait rien faire pour lui...



Je ne crois pas avoir dit le contraire, mais la précision est surement utile pour certains


----------



## Esart (5 Juillet 2010)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Le GPS fonctionne avec le wi fi mais comme guidage on fait mieux
> Il faut donc avoir un abonnement pour profiter du gps en extérieur.



Tu tiens ça d'où ? Tu possèdes un iPad 3G ou tu parles pour parler ?

J'ai un iPad 3G sans puce et le GPS fonctionne parfaitement. 
Il suffit d'utiliser des cartes géographiques pré-chargées (OFFMAPS par ex mais il doit en exister d'autres)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Il suffit d'installer des cartes. Navigon en fait de très bonnes



+1 :rateau:


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (5 Juillet 2010)

J'ai un IPad 3G mais je n'utilise que Plans, je ne connais pas Offmaps ou autres cartes téléchargées. 
Désolé de l'erreur, de plus je ne parle jamais pour pour parler ! Non mais


----------



## benR (9 Juillet 2010)

En tout cas, merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------

